# Does anyone shoot a browning?!?!?



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

i have had my browning rage for a couple of years and i am getting a browning illusion set up for christmas......browning has been very good to me.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well i'll tell you what i shoot browning but not as a bow i shoot a browning bar semi auto 30-06 that my grandpap's gave me never rele liked the bows they made not saying they are no good just never got the real "feel" for them i hope some people on here shoot some of their bows eh loll. well i hope you bow shoots well thats all that counts for me anyways


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

yea i have a browning .270 and it shoots fine too...not rele in to big rifles though...i like them flat shooting


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought my daughter a Browning Mirco Midas 3 for this Christmas. Very good quality and well balance. They make great bows and shotgun.

Edmond


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to shot a browning micro midas 2 i loved it but then i grew it and went to bowtech


----------



## Waaay Left (Dec 16, 2006)

teenarcher36 said:


> i have had my browning rage for a couple of years and i am getting a browning illusion set up for christmas......browning has been very good to me.


I am new to archery and I shoot a Browning Rage.

So far so good, no compaints. I really like the bow especially with the Sureloc sight I bought for it.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

2005 Illusion. Great bow, super smooth draw, want to get the 2007 model.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Micro Midas 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Wow*

I shot the the Browning Illuison 07 today and absolutely loved it. I liked it better than any other bow (Mathews Dren., Hoyt Vex. & Vulc., Ross 34, Martin Ben., Merlin xt) i have ever shot. I moment i picked it up i knew it was the bow for me. Great feel, super smooth, zero vibration and good speed..... Cannot wait until it comes in......... :wink:


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i have a browning rage 55# for bowfishing and realy like it


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*2007 Browning Mirage*

LOVE IT!! Browning Surprised me this year with this bow and I just had to sell my Mathews and buy it.


----------



## stangboy347 (Jun 22, 2006)

nicko said:


> 2005 Illusion. Great bow, super smooth draw, want to get the 2007 model.



How much for your 2005 illusion and what is the draw weight?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

My bowfishing bow is a Browning Barracuda its my second favorite bow next to my Mathews LX although I use it more.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

*05 illusion*

:wink: I shoot an 05 Illusion, and my wife shoots the AR 31. I've shot most bows on the market and haven't found one that beats the illusion. Some are comparable but not enough to make me change.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

New Strings!


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

I started out with a Browning Rage then after 2 years I moved up to a Mathews SB XT and the difference was day and night. Save your money and get something better. In the end I think you will be glad you did! JMO David


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I just sold my mathews and got the 2007 Browning Mirage difference was day and night you better go shoot the new Brownings


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

I love my illuision! It's dead quiet and drives tacks


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i shoot a browning rage solo cam right now and am keeping it for hunting


----------



## blueduck (May 15, 2006)

My seven year old shoots a midas 3 set at 20# and my 9 year old shoot a midas 3 also set at 30#, very impressive bows. Also I shoot an Illusion.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by nicko 
2005 Illusion. Great bow, super smooth draw, want to get the 2007 model. 


How much for your 2005 illusion and what is the draw weight?_

Well, I *want* to get the 2007 model. But I likely *will not *get it. There isn't anything wrong with my 2005 and I can't justify dropping $700 just to get the additional speed the 2007 model offers.


----------

